# Das neue Range 650B entsteht.



## Indian Summer (15. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXUhm7hYny4&feature=player_embedded"]The Process Behind the New 650B Norco Range      - YouTube[/nomedia] Hier findet ihr den Link zu einem wirklich coolen Video, in dem sehr schön die 
Begeisterung zu spüren ist, mit der der englische Norco-Ingenieur Owen und sein kanadischer Mitstreiter PJ. während des Entwicklungsprozesses des neuen Range 650B 
unterwegs sind. Beide fahren übrigens saumässig gut und bringen dank ihres beruflichen Know-How's und ihrer Fahrkünste die Bikes auf den technischen Stand, auf 
dem sie die anderen Brands das Fürchten lehren.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Alex476 (15. August 2012)

Gefällt mir wirklich gut, für mich wohl aber etwas to much...ich warte auf die Sights...würde ich auch in 650b kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (15. August 2012)

Here we go 

http://www.norco.com/news/7801/nsmb...paign=Feed:+NorcoBikesNews+(Norco+Bikes+News)


----------



## michi3 (17. August 2012)

Ist schon bekannt ab wann die 650b Range lieferbar sind?


----------



## NoStyle (18. August 2012)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> ... Beide fahren übrigens saumässig gut und bringen dank ihres beruflichen Know-How's und ihrer Fahrkünste die Bikes auf den technischen Stand, auf dem sie die anderen Brands das Fürchten lehren ...


Stimmt, aber diesen Anspruch hat doch jede Company, nicht wahr ... ? 
Unabhängig davon: Schöner, aber leider zu kurzer Einblick! Ich persönlich finde es gut und mutig von Norco bezüglich 650B in die vollen zu gehen. Mir geistert diese Laufradgröße auch schon einige Zeit im Kopf herum - werde ich vermutlich nächstes Jahr dann erleben dürfen, allerdings mit einer anderen Company, die ebenfalls anderen das Fürchten lernt 

Rrrrrespekt
NoStyle


----------



## JKanzinger (8. September 2012)

Federweg?


----------



## Erbse73 (10. September 2012)

650B Sight = Love the MTB
Could be my first FS next Year


----------



## nf2 (16. September 2012)

Wirds vom Range Killer B auch ein framekit zu kaufen geben oder nur als Komplettbike in den 3 verschiedenen Ausstattungsvarianten?


----------

